# Red Flint sand



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

that looks like play sand, just go to home depot. Or get Pool filter sand.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

that is pool filter sand with very nice coloration. But if I get play sand or PFS it normally is very unnatural looking.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ask at all the masonry, brick, rock, soils and similar landscape sorts of stores. 
You might also ask at irrigation places such as Ewing or John Deere. 

When you go to the Red Flint web site are there any ways to find a local supplier or contact them directly? 

Another company you can look into is Lapis Lustre. Most of the masonry stores near me carry this brand of sand and related materials. 

The sands are available in many sizes, bags are labeled according to the size of the material.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Diana, 

no way to find local supplier. I have emailed and have yet to hear back from them. Lapis Lustre seem like an alternative. I will try to find out if there is any stores that selling similar kind of sand. Thank you for pointing me towards an alternative.




Diana said:


> Ask at all the masonry, brick, rock, soils and similar landscape sorts of stores.
> You might also ask at irrigation places such as Ewing or John Deere.
> 
> When you go to the Red Flint web site are there any ways to find a local supplier or contact them directly?
> ...


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Might just mean several days on the phone to locate all masonry and related yards perhaps in a 50 mile radius, then call and ask what brand names of bagged sand they carry, and have them tell you as much about what they have as possible. 
Is it a uniform grain size? What mesh or sieve size? A good size for aquariums is 30 mesh, 20 mesh is just fine, too. Coarser than that and it really starts to look like a very fine gravel, which is OK, too. You do not want a product that is not a uniform size. 
Is it labeled for a particular trade? Some sand is packaged and sold for certain uses. This does not mean it is no good for other things. For example, Dolomite Sand is a material used in Stegmeir Frontier Deck treatment. It can be used in an aquarium, but since is it in the limestone family it will raise the GH, KH and pH of the water. It is also a sparkly white, which I do not like in my tanks. Good additive in the filter to keep the water hard, though. 
Blasting sand is often black, and sometimes sharp. Many people use 'Black Diamond' in aquariums. I understand it is not as sharp as some blasting sand. 

The Lapis Lustre product line includes several grades of silica sand, including one called 'Aquarium Sand'. That one is quite coarse, and would look like very fine gravel in a small tank. It is more golden than white, and it a pretty subtle color, if you are looking for the color blend in the picture above. Light, but not glaring. 

I am sure other companies make similar products, but the trick will be to search them out.


----------

